# How big was your first archery buck?



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

This will be my 3 year deer hunting. My first year i got a 15in. 2 point with the rifle, my 2nd year i got a 17in. 3X2 also with the rifle. My dad and brother think that i should just shoot the first buck that comes into range with the bow so i can say that i got a deer with the bow. but i kinda feel like i've already got a deer so don't need to settle on something little.

My question is how big was your first archery buck and how many deer had you shot before than with just a different weapon?

Right now it looks like i could have a chance on like a 19-20in 3 point with a cheater (it's really even on both sides), an average sized 2 point, and a really nice 2X1.

what would you do in this situation? would you take any of the 3 bucks on opening morning? If my brother kills the 3 point would you shoot one of the little one's or just wait for another hunt? keep in mind that I can still hunt all 3 hunts

Thanks


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

My first archery buck was this big. I had given up on the hunt and was driving home. These are the cloths I was in. :lol:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

My first Archery deer was a doe when I was 19 back when you could kill a doe or a buck on the archery hunt. Up to that point all i had killed was a spike on the rifle hunt a couple years earlier. My first archery buck was a two point a couple years later. 

I would say shoot the first legal deer you see with archery tackle. It is much harder to kill a deer with a bow than a rifle or ML and I think it a whole different set of emotions and skills. You need to kill something to get some experience with a bow. 

I have some friends who have not ever killed a deer with a bow for several years because they say they are holding out for a big one, well they finnaly get a shot at the big one and then they blow it because they don't have any experience shooting at a deer with archery tackle.

I would say listen to your Dad and Brother. Get that first archery kill under your belt then hold out for something bigger next time.

Mark


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

still waiting on mine for a bow. i got one with a rifle my first year. small little 2 point with one antler but i was so proud of it i didn't care at all. shoot what you want i am trying to debate something like that now too.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

My first deer EVER was an 18" 3X3 with my bow.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

this was my first in 2007
[attachment=0:21skdtzl]IMGP2065 (Small).JPG[/attachment:21skdtzl]


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My first, way back in 1982 was a little spike buck with milk foam still on his lips. :twisted: I'd killed a couple with a rifle, but that was back when you could hunt both hunts and take two deer.

Like some have mentioned, when you're starting out you take the first GOOD shot that presents itself. You can't learn how to kill critters untill you've killed a few critters. If you don't learn how to handle yourself and develop good woodsmanship when your young, when you're older and that huge buck of a lifetime steps out you'll likely fall to pieces and blow the shot.

My Grandpa used to tell me, "every shot you pass up on a buck is a shot you'll never get again"

Don't be so worried about antlers. Just put the wood to em. Then later when you've got a few kills under your belt you can start holding out for the biguns. :wink: If you get lucky and a big one presents itself by all means let him have it.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

i have killed several deer with my rifle that most guys would consider the buck of a lifetime, then i decided to give archery a try, the first year i worked my tail off and hunted harder then i have ever hunted before, i blew several stalks and didnt end up killing a deer the second year i was able to kill a spike with 17 inch spikes and i am as proud of that deer as i am of any deer i have ever killed. an archery kill of any size is one to be proud of.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

On my first archery hunt I was after any deer I could shoot. I lucked out and killed a nice 14 inch 3pt but if the same deer had been a spike it would have taken a shaft. Experience is golden in archery, you will have plenty of years to get the big ones. Your first archery kill will always be remembered whether the antlers are on the wall or not.

Good luck this year.


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

shootemup said:


> i have killed several deer with my rifle that most guys would consider the buck of a lifetime, then i decided to give archery a try, the first year i worked my tail off and hunted harder then i have ever hunted before, i blew several stalks and didnt end up killing a deer the second year i was able to kill a spike with 17 inch spikes and i am as proud of that deer as i am of any deer i have ever killed. an archery kill of any size is one to be proud of.


Well put!


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for all of your responses guys! I guess i'll have to just kill a few before i get too serious with the "big boys". 

Hearing you guys talk about your archery kills let's hear more of them. you could tell the story when the deer got away or when you stuck. 

I'll start by telling you the story of my first deer hunt. 
It was the 2nd day of the hunt and my brother was sitting next to me ( he had already got his the day before, just a little 2 point). We had scouted all summer and knew that a nice 4X4 would be coming out soon because of his habits. We were sitting there and a weird 2 point jumped the fence, i glassed him and told my bro that i would be willing to shoot him. we were sneaking along in a ditch and he jumped the fince into another field. wi snuck up to him and i had him at 20 yards broad sided. In between me and the deer was a fence. i pulled back and shot, everything was perfuct until...... dong!!!! The arrow had hit one little strand of barbed wire. The deer ran off. with it being my first year, i was frustrated so i called it a day. 
I didnt get anything with the bow that year but killed a nice 2 point with the rifle

There is my story. Let's here yours!!! i'm sure that mine is nothing compared to what you guys got.


----------



## fletchinjig (Jun 12, 2009)

I shot my first buck (a very small 2 by 2) when I was fourteen with a 30-30 with open sights that had belonged to my grandfather. My grandpa and my dad had both taken deer with that gun so it was pretty neat. When I was sixteen I bought my first bow and hunted almost every day of the last month of the extended archery season. I had a few opportunities and missed a 20 yard shot (I was lucky just to draw my bow). I shot my bow every day that next year and ended up drawing a limited entry archery tag. I hunted for nine straight days and finally took my first buck with a bow. It was a 2 by 3 that was 14-15 inches wide. While scouting and hunting I had seen many good bucks that I would be tickled with any day, but when I had the opportunity to take a good shot I took it. I have taken a doe deer and a buck pronghorn with my bow since but that first one was very special. I say do what the situation dictates, take a good well placed shot and you won’t regret it.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

My first deer with a bow was a small two point I use to love to hunt with all three weapons but have settled on hunting with a rifle I think it is great they let the youth hunt with all three to decide what weapon they like the best. 8)


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

legacy said:


> My first deer EVER was an 18" 3X3 with my bow.


My first with a bow was also a 18" 3x3.....


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Size Matters said:


> I think it is great they let the youth hunt with all three to decide what weapon they like the best. 8)


i love that too because i am opencountrys age and if it wasn't for that law i would be shooting long range rifles with my dad now...

last year i got a deperdation on a farmers property. he is a great guy and i know him real well so i scouted there a lot. it was doe only and i knew there was a nice buck there. anyway one really cold morning prolly in the 20's. so i sit it in the snow and drink hot chocolate (roughing it huh?) well the deer came out where ithougt they wouldn't. downwind. the first one was the buck and nice sized too. but i knew there would be does to follow. so i snuck up on him to 30 yards (compared to the 55 i was at) well he ran off. 2 does ran too and i wasn't going to shoot that far at a running deer. so i passed on them. anyways i talked and got a doe to stop. i drew back and was ready for the shot. it was perfect prolly 25 yards at this point. sweet. well i look at the end and its a judo point (i carry them for jack rabbits) then i let down and took off the arrow and went for my quiver. realizing i took it off at the tree i was sitting by. so i snuck up there and grabbed one with a broadhead. but she winded me and took off so i couldn't get it. a few days before it ended i pulled out the rifle and shot one. but that didn't feel like hunting to me. i like my bow and want to stick with it.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

He was about a 310.............. lbs.! :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> My first, way back in 1982 was a little spike buck with milk foam still on his lips. :twisted: I'd killed a couple with a rifle, but that was back when you could hunt both hunts and take two deer.
> 
> Like some have mentioned, when you're starting out you take the first GOOD shot that presents itself. You can't learn how to kill critters untill you've killed a few critters. If you don't learn how to handle yourself and develop good woodsmanship when your young, when you're older and that huge buck of a lifetime steps out you'll likely fall to pieces and blow the shot.
> 
> ...


Ditto........but mine was in 1983 and my grandpa never said what his did.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Finally got one with my bow after my mission. It was a common 2 point. AWESOME though. Quartering away, and made a perfect 40 yd. shot. The arrow flew in slow-motion, glistening in the sunlight. It went in at the back of the ribs, through lung, heart, and out the jugular in the neck. I've never seen so much blood spread all over. I can still see that arrow flying in detail. What a hunt! Stimmie was my guide and found him for me (about 50-60 yds. from the road).


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Stimmie was my guide and found him for me (about 50-60 yds. from the road).


As usual


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

I'll let you find them all you want, if you let me shoot them all I want. :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> Finally got one with my bow after my mission. .


I got mine the first season after my mission too. I wonder if there is anything to that.............You young fellers should go on a mission and then when you get home you will kill your first archery buck.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I have killed a 2x3 with my rifle and a doe with my rifle.I have not killed a deer with my bow yet.Have had a plenty of shoots just missed. Take what you can for a couple years with your bow and then think about going after the big ones.Good luck I hope I can get my first kill this year.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

First buck was a nice forked horn in California. First Utah buck was a 13in spike with a bow. I've harvested a buck each of the past six seasons in Utah and this season I'm holding out for a four point. I'll admit that this last season, I missed a four point because I got buck fever so bad that I couldn't have held my bow still if I had four arms and hands. I hope that buck fever stays with me forever.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Califbowmen said:


> I hope that buck fever stays with me forever.


+1


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I had killed many bucks with the rifle and ML. When I started archery hunting I just acquired a great lease on some of the best mule deer country in the state. I was excited and had scouted all summer watching several respectable 4 points. The plan was for my hunting partner and I to put down two good bucks and then move on to the elk hunt by Wednesday. Great plan, during the hunt I had opportunites every morning and evening to put down smaller 4 points (20"-24"). Well I didn't, I kept waiting for the bigger ones to present an opportunity. My hunting partner was doing the same. Wednesday morning came and went with me walking back to camp thinking we still have two deer to put down and 2 elk. That is a lot of hunting left. I walked upon two 2 points standing down the hill from me looking up. I thought, you know I really need to get my first archery kill under my belt and I have passed on some great chances. I pulled back and doubled lung one of those little guys. I was proud as could be of that shot. He was small enough I could have thrown him on my back and carried him back to camp. It was ironic how I passed on so many bigger deer on a great lease just to kill a two point. It was a fun hunt and well worth it. Get that first kill out of the way then move onto bigger and better.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Forky for me too. One the best memories ever for me, no mission involved. :wink: :mrgreen:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

My first archery harvest was a doe. My first archery buck was a small 3x2, it was awesome. It was also the first time I had to track a deer with no blood. It was a steep quartering shot at 31 yards, I hit him in the liver and right lung. He was full of blood but almost none on the the ground. 40 yards up a small draw a left turn and 45 yards down hill. He wasn't the biggest deer but he is my most memorable next to my first deer ever taken (with a rifle).


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

My first deer was a fork-horn up by Bug Lake just east of Blacksmith Fork.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> tuffluckdriller said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got one with my bow after my mission. .
> ...


Missions have more to do with killing time that killing deer...


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Missions have more to do with killing time that killing deer...


Oh I worry about you in the next life!


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

My first was in the Uintas, Sat for hours freezing my tail off. Sun came up nothing for another hour decided to go back to camp. Stood up and saw a big 4 point 32 wide at least and a small 3 point. They saw me and poof they were gone. I cussed me for not waitng a little while longer. While I'm kicking myself I hear a couple hunter coming down the same trail. I sat down to see if they would notice me. Nope, Met up with my hunting buddy and told him what had just happened. He laughs, I tell him I'm going to sneak around the top of the gully we are in and I'd give him a holler if I saw anything. I walked maybe 5 minutes stopped by a tree and here come those same 2 deer. They walked right pass me 20 yards, I wait till they got by and take aim. I hit right between and below Bambis daddys leg. They both take off like a rocket. Again I'm kicking myself this time for not taking my time. As this is going on the 3 point comes sneaking back trying to figure out what had just happened head down trying to catch me in the wind. I pull my bow up real slow he trots off maybe 20 yards or so and walks back up to me. This time his number came up. He ran 50 yards or so rears up and drops. And to top it off while I was dressing him here came the big boy back to see what's up (I assume) sees me and I think he might've stopped when he got to Wyoming. It is by far the toughest way to hunt, but also the most rewarding. No picture cause back then it was poloroid and while I'm very proud of that deer. I dont want to scan it then resize it. If I remember he was 18 inches wide I have yet to get a big buck with a bow. For that Ma bell (25-06)has done the trick a few times but seems like cheating when you compare the two sports together. 16 out of 20 with a bow last year I got skunked with Ma bell. I think I was to confident.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

It was on 1 October 1987 right behind our house in Arkansas, I got the bow for my birthday in April and killed a 15" or so 8 point whitetail 30 minutes into the season, I followed him up with a doe (6 deer limit) 8) while I was waiting the recommended 30 minutes before tracking that buck.

Less than 1 1/2 hours into my first archery season and I had already killed 2 deer. :shock:

*That just goes to show that you there is a lot of truth in my signature line!* :lol: :lol:


----------



## HunterDavid (Sep 10, 2007)

I still have a goose egg from archery hunting, but I have a buddy who now is about 30 years old. I'll have to try to track down a photo of his first archery buck. When he was 17, he drew out for a LE tag. Shot an 11x14 or 11x17 buck..... I can't remember. Has it hanging on his parents wall. As far as I know he has never shot another deer..... they are all too small according to him.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, i dug deep and went to the photo album from 26 years ago.



















I shot this buck and was shocked when he turned and ran down the mountain towards me. He ran only 20 yards and tumbled head over heels down the hill. When I opened him up, the part of my arrow that holds the fletchings, (7 inches or so) was still stuck in his heart. That is the thing that you are seeing in his mouth. Very lucky shot. I would tell the rest of the story but don't have time for the ethics police. :mrgreen:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice beard Scott. :lol:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Nice beard Scott. :lol:


Back before I became a General Authority, I would grow a beard every year for the bow hunt. It was tradition. Everybody did it and those that were none hunters would notice the new growth and say, "Is it bow hunting season already"?.....................Actually I lost my man card a few years ago and it's not the G.A. thing. It's the wife thing. She wont kiss me with a beard so I like kissing better than beards..........thus the man card is gone!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

two point 1989 
I missed several 4 points and does that year. must have went through two dozen arrows. It was my first bow hunt and what a blast.


----------



## Zack Holdaway (Apr 6, 2008)

holladay scott?


----------



## dockrot (Apr 14, 2008)

1977 3point 21" on top of George Creek/Raft River Mts on Utah/Idaho border. Stalk hunted all morning...tough to sneek up close enough to be in range. Was munching a steak back at camp and two big three points come walking across the meadow above camp. Walked around the front of my truck, and let fly at thirty yards. Hit rear quarter and off it ran. I followed in a hurry and blood trail thick. It only ran 200 yards before it lay down. I watched it go through it's death throws from fifty yards. Heavy, heavy deer. It was all I could do to get it 200 yards back to camp. Entered in Sunset Sports big deer contest and won nothing. That mountaintop is a zoo these days but back then it was quality wilderness. Hit femoral artery and running away must have done a lot of cutting.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

That's a deadly vein. I've hit it, and they don't go far.


----------



## stevedc (Jun 23, 2008)

My first but with my bow was a little two by spike at fifty yards and yes i blew many stocks on bigger buck i missed many shots on bucks but that is archery hunting isn't it.


----------

